

A Call for Browser Supported 3d Image Formats - kaddar
http://linearlyindependent.com/post/472949731/a-call-for-a-browser-supported-3d-image-format

======
kaddar
Are MPO and JPS mature formats? I'm not sure they are the best choice, but
given 3d is getting ready for the mobile space, it seems clear we will want
some sort of standard for 3d images, and eventually videos, soon.

